# Average of 5 Mocks



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*AVergae of 5 Mocks*

I put together a little spreadsheet to average out the results of 5 different Mock drafts.

I used, NBAdraft.net, Draftcity, About.com, Collegehopps.net and Hoopshype, here's what I cam up with for the 1st round.


 Okafur, Emeka	1.000
 Howard, Dwight	2.200
 Deng, Luol	3.000
 Livingston, Shawn	3.800
 Biendrin, Andris	6.400
 Smith, Josh	6.800
 Gordan, Ben	7.400
 Harris, Devin	7.600
 Andriuskevicius, M.	9.333
 Iguodala, Andre	9.400
 Nelson, Jameer	12.400
 Podkolzone Pavel	12.800
 Perovic, Kosta	13.000
 Childress, Josh	13.600
 Araujo, Rafael	16.400
 Splitter, Tiago	16.400
 TelFair, Sebastian	17.800
 Smardziski, Peja 18.333
 Smith, J.R.	18.400
 Monya, Sergei	19.000
 Jackson, Luke	21.000
 Swift, Robert	23.250
 Humphries, Kris	23.400
 Ramos, Peter John	23.800
 Jefferson, Al	24.400
 Wright, Dorrell	25.400
 Vujacic, Sasha	25.500
 Snyder, Kirk	25.750
 Harrison, David	26.600


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

Interesting idea. I think what this shows, maybe even more than a draft projection, is how many different tiers of prospects there are. For example:

Big drop between Livingston and Biedrins of 2.6, showing a drop off after the first four picks.

Another drop between Harris and Andriskevicius if 1.7, indicating another drop off after the 5 through 8 picks.

There is also a drop off after pick 10, 14, and 20. I bet if you had done this prior to drafts of prior years, you would also see a natural tiering system going on. You can also infer from this how strong a draft is. This is obviously a draft that is four deep, and overal looks solid. I would think only five dropoffs would be low, and none of the dropoffs are all that significant.

Anyway, those were just my thoughts.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Excellent idea - thanks for doing all that work 5 stars.

So as far as those sites go we have a consensus top 4.
I have seen Gordon and Harris used almost interchangably in ranking, and this confirms that as well (.2 dif)

Interestingly there is a huge gap here


> 10. Iguodala, Andre 9.400
> 
> 11. Nelson, Jameer 12.400


I guess this is where the lottery talent players end, after this point the mocks differ greatly.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

Great idea. It's interesting to take them all into account.

Just wondering though, which of the 5 sites were responsible for the 8 spelling mistakes in your list??


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Great idea! Great post! That might just be the most accurate mock skill-wise


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Peja Sm. seems high, but it's cool anyway.


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

Awesome, Schilly!! :yes:


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Good job!!


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

Include the insidehoops.com NBA mock draft in that.

http://www.insidehoops.com/nba-mock-draft.shtml

That site has done interviews with nba players every week for like four years now, so obviously they're hooked into things.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Excellant. Another way to look at player value. 5 stars and a cookie for you! Ehh? No cookie Smilies? Well, have a banana then-:banana:


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

What are you using to average these with? And, how do you do it?


----------



## jalenrose1 (May 29, 2004)

Did anyone read that Emeka is only about 6 foot 8?? No way if i was orlando i draft this kid. His back is a major issue he hasnt worked out for any teams yet, Not even a physical. U cant risk the #1pick on a guy who u are uncertain with his health, plus Emeka makes Ben Wallace look like an offensive powerhouse.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Cool idea. FWIW, I think Jefferson and Snyder are going to go much earlier than 25 and 28.. Aside from that it doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> Cool idea. FWIW, I think Jefferson and Snyder are going to go much earlier than 25 and 28.. Aside from that it doesn't look bad at all.


For sure Snyder will... His stock has skyrocketed in the last few weeks.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jalenrose1</b>!
> Emeka makes Ben Wallace look like an offensive powerhouse.


:sigh:


----------



## aircanada (May 17, 2004)

That is a very interesting Mock. Good thinking


----------

